# Installation SSD Transcend dans Tibook G4



## SoldiMk42 (8 Juin 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens vers vous pour avoir des lumières et bénéficier de votre expérience 

Heureux possesseur d'un powerbook G4 12 pouces (PPC 1,5  + 1,25 de RAM), je souhaitais installer un SSD (transcend 64 Go ATA) dedans afin de le doper un peu. 

Je souhaite effectivement la garder le plus longtemps possible car cette machine a pour moi une valeur sentimentale. 

Grâce à un tuto sur le net, j'ai pu démonter la petite bête et y installer le disque dur. 

Toutefois, lorsque j'insère le DVD léopard, rien ne se passe. Je n'arrive pas à booter dessus. L'ordinateur m'affiche un fichier clignotant avec un point d'interrogation. 

Qu'en pensez vous ? 

Accessoirement, ne vaut-il mieux pas y insérer un hitachi travelstar à 7200 tours (moins de galère, mais moins véloce ? 

Je vous remercie d'avance pour vos conseil


----------



## Fraaldr45 (9 Juin 2013)

bonjour,
Essaye par un clonage du disque d'origine vers le SSD.
Puis reboot dessus.


----------



## Sly54 (9 Juin 2013)

SoldiMk42 a dit:


> Toutefois, lorsque j'insère le DVD léopard, rien ne se passe. Je n'arrive pas à booter dessus. L'ordinateur m'affiche un fichier clignotant avec un point d'interrogation.


Au boot, tu maintiens bien la touche C enfoncée, pour démarrer sur ton DVD ?


----------



## SoldiMk42 (9 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,

merci pour vos réponses. 

Le souci étant que le disque dur d'origine est endommagé donc impossible de le cloner. Je pense qu'effectivement cela aurait été plus simple. 

Comment faire un clone si j'arrive à trouver un autre HDD ? 

Même en restant appuyer sur C au démarrage du CD rien ne se passe. 

J'ai pu lire dans certains forums américains qu'il y a avait une histoire de jumper à mettre sur SSD et une bricole sur la nappe  ??


----------



## Invité (9 Juin 2013)

J'ai installé deux SSD Pata dans les iBook (G3@500 et G4@1,2) pas de soucis particulier.
Perso je formatte le disque dans un boitier externe ou avec un adaptateur Usb comme celui-là
Ensuite je clone le disque original sur le nouveau
si possible je teste le boot (pas toujours simple avec un PPC et de l'Usb)
Et finalement je remplace le disque


----------



## Sly54 (9 Juin 2013)

SoldiMk42 a dit:


> Même en restant appuyer sur C au démarrage du CD rien ne se passe.


Si c'est le bon DVD système, alors c'est peut être ton lecteur qui a des problèmes.
Un autre Mac ? Un lecteur externe ?


----------



## SoldiMk42 (9 Juin 2013)

Invité a dit:


> J'ai installé deux SSD Pata dans les iBook (G3@500 et G4@1,2) pas de soucis particulier.
> Perso je formatte le disque dans un boitier externe ou avec un adaptateur Usb comme celui-là
> Ensuite je clone le disque original sur le nouveau
> si possible je teste le boot (pas toujours simple avec un PPC et de l'Usb)
> Et finalement je remplace le disque



Ok mais peut-on le faite à partir de windows car le tibook est pour l'instant le seul mac que je possède :rose:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h52 ----------




Sly54 a dit:


> Si c'est le bon DVD système, alors c'est peut être ton lecteur qui a des problèmes.
> Un autre Mac ? Un lecteur externe ?



j'ai un lecteur dvd externe mais pas dautre mac malheureusement


----------



## Sly54 (9 Juin 2013)

Et avec le DVD dans le lecteur externe, si tu doubles clique sur l'installation, ça ne marche pas ?


----------



## SoldiMk42 (10 Juin 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Tout d'abord merci pour vos lumières !

J'ai résolé mon souci. C'était effectivement un problème de formatage. 

La procédure : 

- j'ai retirer le ssd et mis en externe sur un autre mac : 
- utilitaire de disque -- effacer-- puis partitionner 
- je l'ai replacer sur mon powerbook et il est finalement détecter et installable !

Merci !


----------



## Invité (10 Juin 2013)

Normal,
par défaut les disques sont fomatés en Fat32 ou (maintenant) en Ntfs, mais pas en HFS+ (Guid ou Carte de Partition Apple pour les anté-Intel) .
Cela fait, c'est plus simple&#8230;


----------



## SoldiMk42 (15 Juin 2013)

impossible d'installer tiger, ni de dupliquer l'image disque sur un ssd transcend

J'ai du me résigner à remettre un disque dur 5400 en ide 

merci pour votre aide !

par contre impossible d'acheter une batterie originale chez apple. Apparemment d'après eux, dès que le mac à plus de 5 ans, il arrête les pièces détachés. Dommage.


----------



## domicaz (27 Août 2013)

j'ai installé un ssd 40 go dans un mac mini g3 sans soucis. Seule contrainte, impératif de l'installer avec  osX  10.5.8. En dessous impossible! 
le Mac mini est devenu méconnaissable! bien plus rapide pour tout.
Du coup j'ai acheté un 40 go ssd ide que je vais installer sur mon Ibook dual usb pour remplacer mon DD.
Je vous tiens au courant.
Ah ces anciennes machines Apple qui ont la vie dure!


----------



## Invité (27 Août 2013)

domicaz a dit:


> j'ai installé un ssd 40 go dans un mac mini g3


Je croyais avoir le premier en G4, t'es fort !!! 



domicaz a dit:


> Du coup j'ai acheté un 40 go ssd ide que je vais installer sur mon Ibook dual usb pour remplacer mon DD.
> Je vous tiens au courant.
> Ah ces anciennes machines Apple qui ont la vie dure!



Mon iBook G3@500MHz (DualUsb) est transformé et est utilisable avec Tiger.
Mais c'est pas une foudre de guerre quand même:rateau:


----------

